# pex fittings on polybutylene



## questgmg (Mar 27, 2011)

can i use a pex fitting on a polybutylene water pipe ?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

no, the PB pipe is slightly thinner, so the fittings are too loose. however, there is a coupling to convert from PB to pex http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D26X-_-202032984&locStoreNum=1803
normally you can buy them at the box store, or any supply house


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Just remember to use the right ring on the right fitting. Shiny copper on poly & dark copper on pex.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

If possible, gut all the polybutylene you can out of your house. It was outlawed years ago for good reason. I pulled some out of a friends house a while back. Took a 2 foot long piece of it and snapped it over my knee like a dry twig.


----------

